# Valve Cover Stud/Bolt Needed



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi, 

Just replaced the valve cover gasket on our 94 Nissan Altima GXE. Used a Mahle kit. It was a successful repair. Everything went back together as planned, but...

The problem:

One of the valve cover studs came out with the nut. Tried to use two 10mm wrenches to get the nut off the stud so that I could replace the grommet, but the lower nut on the stud was rounded a but. Rather than try harder, to separate the two, I cut my losses and used some RTV on the old grommet and installed the stud back into the cylinder head to the 95 inch/lbs specs per the manual. 

No leaks. :thumbsup:

That said, I would like to replace the stud and nut so that I can replace the grommet the next time I replace the valve cover gasket. To do this I will need to replace the stud and the nut--as the two seem fused together!

Can't find a part number for the stud/nut or aftermarket part. 


Any suggestions on how I can replace the stud/nut?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Just unscrew the stud from the head and replace it with a used stud from a junk yard.

Just a tip: If during the removal of the original stud, the threads in the head get messed up real bad, you can use a heli-coil thread repair kit to restore the thread.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The nine outer studs are Nissan # 13508-1P100 and they run about $2 each at the dealer. The two middle studs are # 13508-1E400 and they are about $4.50 each at the dealer. The nuts are also about $2 each and the part # depends on your production date:

06/92-07/93 is # 01217-00181
07/93-07/94 is # 01217-00221

While the salvage yard is an option, it might cost you more in the gas to drive down there than to just purchase new ones from the dealer!

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/par...ima/cylinder-head-rocker-cover.html?PNC=13264


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you!!!! This website is an asset for those of us with the older Nissans! Looks like I need the 01217-00221 nut. 
Just ordered 10 of each!



smj999smj said:


> The nine outer studs are Nissan # 13508-1P100 and they run about $2 each at the dealer. The two middle studs are # 13508-1E400 and they are about $4.50 each at the dealer. The nuts are also about $2 each and the part # depends on your production date:
> 
> 06/92-07/93 is # 01217-00181
> 07/93-07/94 is # 01217-00221
> ...


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

rogoman,

Thank you. Was hoping the part was still in-stock at the dealer, but repeated google searches for part numbers yielded no results. Glad I didn't have to resort to junk yard searches. I ended up buying a whole new set of studs and nuts. Nothing like starting a project and not being able to finish because of broken/rounded fasteners!


----------

